# Knows when I’m leaving and won’t come



## Nessykins (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi. Me again. Things were going so well but Millie is obviously very bright. She has learnt my routine in the week when I go to work. We go for a walk then she goes in her crate and I leave. Just to note she is walked at lunchtime. She doesn’t want to go in a crate so now won’t come in from the garden or go into her crate voluntarily. Are used to take it to the park and play fetch but now she knows when it’s over and won’t come to me. Shall come near me if I run in the opposite direction but if I try to put the lead on her she’s off again and she too fast for me. I’m at a loss as what to do. At the moment I’m just walking her on the lead before I leave and physically pushing her in the crate. It’s making me feel so bad so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated . Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like she really does not like the crate and I think you posted about that before? I think you need to revise the routine and find another way to leave her so she has more freedom, crates are OK for short periods but not extended times as during the day pups need space to play and be pups a little.

With regard to avoiding you when off lead I would start to use a long line (Not a flexi lead - a long lead you can buy just like a normal lead but much longer) I never chase pups but if they will not come back you can stand on the lead and restrict them from running off. I would not "reel her in" on the line but would gradually gather giving her less and less freedom. I also teach pups from day 1 recall includes gently holding the collar, feeding a treat and then releasing to play again.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Nessykins said:


> Hi. Me again. Things were going so well but Millie is obviously very bright. She has learnt my routine in the week when I go to work. We go for a walk then she goes in her crate and I leave. Just to note she is walked at lunchtime. She doesn’t want to go in a crate so now won’t come in from the garden or go into her crate voluntarily. Are used to take it to the park and play fetch but now she knows when it’s over and won’t come to me. Shall come near me if I run in the opposite direction but if I try to put the lead on her she’s off again and she too fast for me. I’m at a loss as what to do. At the moment I’m just walking her on the lead before I leave and physically pushing her in the crate. It’s making me feel so bad so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated . Thank you


I've mentioned on here our struggles with the crate, we now only use the crate when we are out few a few hrs at a time, he is sleeping on our bed and is much happier

he knows our routine and while he doesn't love it he seems to accept he knows when it is crate time.

I wonder if part of her plan is to treat it as a game to keep you around for longer


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I always try to see these things from the dogs perspective. Why would she possibly come if she knew it meant ball time was over or that she would be locked in her crate? I was taught to never call them for bad things. I would say "last throw" and then "I'm sorry but we must leave now" and then walk to her to clip on her lead and give her something to ease her pain (a really nice treat). Recall is very important for emergencies so practice it every day but just hold her collar, treat and release to "go play". Cocakpoos are extremely social dogs. Have you considered day care for her while you are at work?


----------

